# Eos Concept C?



## vwboy97 (Oct 13, 2003)

Remember back about a year ago VW had put up a Concept C i believe it was, was a 3.2 v6 midmount RWD converible? im guessing this is the version of that? I really would have liked to see a RWD midmount VW on the market...oh well.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Eos Concept C? (vwboy97)*

Yes, the Eos is the production version of the Concept C. But, no, that's not the car you're thinking of. The Concept R was the mid-engine, RWD roadster. The Eos is nearly identical to the Concept C, which was front engine, FWD.
Concept C








Concept R










_Modified by flubber at 4:25 PM 6-2-2006_


----------



## vwboy97 (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Eos Concept C? (flubber)*

yeah C or R i forgot which one. either way would still be nice to see the R come out someday. looks very nice and RWD midmount would be a nice change in the VW lineup


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Eos Concept C? (vwboy97)*

the rumored scirocco may have styling cues from the concept r but without hte midmounted engine.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah they are saying the new Scirocco will look like the Concept R.. but it wont have a mid mount.. i think it would be to much $$ to produce and that would bumb up the $$ to us. 
JT


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (x9t)*

I really don't see why it would cost them so much, the Concept R would not be the traditional Front Engine/RWD chassis, It's always been slated as a Mid engine RWD.... If you look at it, they could make that from an existing Front engine FWD chassis, just put the steering parts at the other end. heck it they really wanted to they could use Porsches older Boxster chassis, since they have a newer one already...


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah and how much would this cost? People would complain about how expensive it is and all that crap. i mean if vw could do it and sell for 20k i think they would have but the price might be close to 30k to 35k.. I would be all for it.. vw needs a sports car.. Come on Scirocco
JT


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (x9t)*

Just because regulars in this forum have expressed an interest in the beautiful Concept R, I'll point out the designer of the Concept R and the Audi TT has left for KIA. 
http://www.leftlanenews.com/20...o-kia/
What a good looking car.


----------



## hitmanhite (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I would love to see someone make a fiberglass cover for the EOS to go over the back seats!!!! That would be hot!


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Just because regulars in this forum have expressed an interest in the beautiful Concept R, I'll point out the designer of the Concept R and the Audi TT has left for KIA. 
What a good looking car.











I believe I saw that VW Audi Group are going to make a small mid engine RWD car that will be shared by VW Audi and Bugatti...the Concept R just might make it to market after all...it was in one of the latest US auto mags...


----------

